# Pick-up Truck Innovations



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Some highlights of new pick-up truck innovations....featuring Dodge.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...up_innovations/


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Interesting stuff, but it's getting to the point of who can afford it?


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> Interesting stuff, but it's getting to the point of who can afford it?


Yep, I just turned 259K on my old F-150 and have low-mileage diesel C-2500 and F-350 to use if/when it finally dies. I may pay a bit more in fuel, but I really can't see spending $40-$50K to gain a few MPG and and the joy of using/paying for DEF. At my age, they can just get run into the ground with me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

RockmartGA said:


> Interesting stuff, but it's getting to the point of who can afford it?


X2..
My idea of a great inovation is a cab over pickup truck with a real reliable 4 or 6 banger 300hp/700tq diesel and a 6-7 speed autoshift transmission that gets 25MPG for about $35K. Maybe just AC & PW,doorlocks optional air seats would be nice.
They'd sell like hotcakes.
I hate to say this, but Isuzu or Mitsu or Nissan could build one tomorrow. They already build them with flatbeds.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I priced a RAM 4500 cab/chassis last summer for about $31,000 including a flat bed to haul some hay. It was bare bones ac and a radio. I was actually surprised on the price. I had thought they would be more. Considering how much more the regular Ram trucks cost with all the creature comforts for even a 1500. But I didn't buy one. Glad I didn't. Found a 1998 GMC C6500 with a 12 foot flatbed with 85k miles for $15k. Had to replace the dashboard though as it was too beat up and it felt like it was going to fall into my lap going over even a little bump.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My f350 7.3 has 298,000, once it gets me to 400,000 I'm calling it a farm truck and puttin a flatbed on it. Might as well have one on it, the tailgate has been gone for 2 years now, much better with it off, don't have to worry about ripping it off.....


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

What that article and the manufacturers fail to mention is that in order to get that kind of trailer-towing capability, those pickups have 4.88 (or higher) axle ratios. That means they get around 6 mpg - even when they're not pulling a trailer. In essence, they're useless for family transportation.

Just read a blog by someone who sells used forklifts. Lives in NY state and delivers them as far as the Carolinas. Used a Chevy 3500HD w/ gooseneck. Some of his loads were as high as 22,000 lbs. After two years, the engine and tranny were blown, the brakes were shot and the suspension was damaged. He contacted the Chevrolet engineers in Detroit and asked why his truck died when he never exceeded the advertised tow rating. They told him those pickups are intended to pull a trailer that heavy "once in a blue moon" and if he needs to pull that kind of weight regularly he should look at a real truck like a Freightliner or International.

I currently have an F-350 and flat bed that can haul eight 1,000-pound round bales to auction at a time. I'd like to move twice that many at a time so I'm looking into getting a Freightliner M2-106. Should give years of service pulling a 30,000-pound trailer and cost less than those new pickups.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Just read a blog by someone who sells used forklifts. Lives in NY state and delivers them as far as the Carolinas. Used a Chevy 3500HD w/ gooseneck. Some of his loads were as high as 22,000 lbs. After two years, the engine and tranny were blown, the brakes were shot and the suspension was damaged. He contacted the Chevrolet engineers in Detroit and asked why his truck died when he never exceeded the advertised tow rating. They told him those pickups are intended to pull a trailer that heavy "once in a blue moon" and if he needs to pull that kind of weight regularly he should look at a real truck like a Freightliner or International.


Exactly, just because something can, doesn't mean it should.

I'm sold on straight trucks. I have a 1989 International 19??, DT466, 6 speed transmission, double framed with a extra heavy duty pintle hitch on the rear. 18' bed with hoist. The cab will rot clear off before I ever _wear_ it out. Can haul eleven on the truck and another eleven on a trailer. Paid $7200 and I get better milage than the guys pulling a gooseneck to the sales. Have never had it hung up either in mud or snow but have used it to pull lots of guys out with trailers.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> What that article and the manufacturers fail to mention is that in order to get that kind of trailer-towing capability, those pickups have 4.88 (or higher) axle ratios. That means they get around 6 mpg - even when they're not pulling a trailer. In essence, they useless for family transportation.
> 
> Just read a blog by someone who sells used forklifts. Lives in NY state and delivers them as far as the Carolinas. Used a Chevy 3500HD w/ gooseneck. Some of his loads were as high as 22,000 lbs. After two years, the engine and tranny were blown, the brakes were shot and the suspension was damaged. He contacted the Chevrolet engineers in Detroit and asked why his truck died when he never exceeded the advertised tow rating. They told him those pickups are intended to pull a trailer that heavy "once in a blue moon" and if he needs to pull that kind of weight regularly he should look at a real truck like a Freightliner or International.
> 
> I currently have an F-350 and flat bed that can haul eight 1,000-pound round bales to auction at a time. I'd like to move twice that many at a time so I'm looking into getting a Freightliner M2-106. Should give years of service pulling a 30,000-pound trailer and cost less than those new pickups.


I have a 550 with 4.88's and it gets horrible fuel mileage.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll ask, you mean the 3500HD that was meant to compete with the F450/550? I don't know about the Chev but the F450/550 do very well towing heavy with high miles but have a variety of ratings, some aren't that high.

The local tractor shop has an old F-superduty parked out back with a roll off deck. I asked the owner what happened, says well I sheared the pinion off the rear axle. How'd you do that? Well he had a Ford TW-25 on the deck and had to go down to 1st trying to climb a steep hill out of the field. Never thought much of it until thinking, that deck is about 2500 lb min, a TW is about 15,000 lbs, truck is about 7500 lbs. Not much chance for a 12,000 lb rated axle.



NewBerlinBaler said:


> Used a Chevy 3500HD w/ gooseneck. Some of his loads were as high as 22,000 lbs. After two years, the engine and tranny were blown, the brakes were shot and the suspension was damaged.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> What that article and the manufacturers fail to mention is that in order to get that kind of trailer-towing capability, those pickups have 4.88 (or higher) axle ratios. That means they get around 6 mpg - even when they're not pulling a trailer. In essence, they're useless for family transportation.
> 
> Just read a blog by someone who sells used forklifts. Lives in NY state and delivers them as far as the Carolinas. Used a Chevy 3500HD w/ gooseneck. Some of his loads were as high as 22,000 lbs. After two years, the engine and tranny were blown, the brakes were shot and the suspension was damaged. He contacted the Chevrolet engineers in Detroit and asked why his truck died when he never exceeded the advertised tow rating. They told him those pickups are intended to pull a trailer that heavy "once in a blue moon" and if he needs to pull that kind of weight regularly he should look at a real truck like a Freightliner or International.
> 
> I currently have an F-350 and flat bed that can haul eight 1,000-pound round bales to auction at a time. I'd like to move twice that many at a time so I'm looking into getting a Freightliner M2-106. Should give years of service pulling a 30,000-pound trailer and cost less than those new pickups.


22,000lb loads is severely overloaded. A gm 3500 drw is rated for a gcwr of only about 22-23,000 lbs. that's truck, trailer & cargo combined. A 22,000 lb payload would mean a gcwr of over 33,000lbs. No wonder the truck was trashed. That's abuse of equipment.


----------

